# how do i convert mp3 to m4a?



## infra_red_dude (Aug 3, 2007)

i need help. i've installed gstreamer plugins and sound convertor. i need to convert 128kbps files to 64kbps m4a (aac in m4a container) for my phone. i cudn't find a proper way or any other app to do that. any suggestions?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

I know about Windows software, will that work?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 3, 2007)

haha.... i want linux specific buddy... i haf dbpoweramp in windows which doesn't work thru wine. even after downloading the codecs and m4a support for convertor it doesn't work.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2007)

isnt autogk available for linux??


----------



## AshishSharma (Aug 3, 2007)

Though I am certain u would've googled for it already .. when I tried I found the whole world doing it the other way mp3 --> M4a 

Nyways I found this page with a tool which might be helpful to you ... see if this works/ helps :

*badcomputer.org/unix/code/sneetchalizer/


----------



## cynosure (Aug 3, 2007)

M-encoder: An encoding software from the makers of mplayer. 

REad the man page of mencoder. If you can read it (Its hugeeee) then you can convert any audio/video in any format that mplayer supports. Or better search google if you can find any shortcut commands.

You need to install it seperately, it doesnt come with mplayer.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I know about Windows software, will that work?


let us know the name atleast saurav 

@infra red dude

audio format converter

ripit 3.6

transkode

cgi-musicbox

pacpl-ki ( this supports too many many formats )

the list was too big... so listed few.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 3, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> M-encoder: An encoding software from the makers of mplayer.
> 
> REad the man page of mencoder. If you can read it (Its hugeeee) then you can convert any audio/video in any format that mplayer supports. Or better search google if you can find any shortcut commands.
> 
> You need to install it seperately, it doesnt come with mplayer.


was gonna suggest the same , thumbs up !


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry... but posting this just for reference. 

One can use iTunes for converting MP3 to AAC (.m4a)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 4, 2007)

found out the problem: faac installation was screwed up!!!! 

@ charan
itunes in linux!!?!?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2007)

^^^ Thats why I wrote "Sorry.. Just for reference"


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

^Offtopic: I like shaun the sheep. He's kinda cute. And so is your avatar


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2007)

^Offtopic  Thanks


----------



## mustang (Aug 6, 2007)

If You Want to Convert MP3 to M4A,then Log on to
www.riverpast.com


----------



## praka123 (Aug 7, 2007)

^dude!he is asking for Linux(open source)  
@op:
mencoder is the way(use gentoo wiki for infy).but i remember using some gui (forgot the name).searching synaptic manager may help 
about ripit?it is a tui,it says can rip audiocds to m4a etc formats.
*www.suwald.com/ripit/ripit.html
*sourceforge.net/projects/bonkenc/
also any2dvd(dont remember its abilities)
abcde
transcode
monkeys-audio


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 7, 2007)

nah... mplayer does it fine. convert to raw then to aac using faac


----------

